# The Haunting In Connecticut



## Carol (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's the trailer:

[yt]MRJA3lN0xCQ[/yt]

The movie was inspired by a 2002 documentary done for the Discovery channel.   A blogger has the show posted here.

Watch it with the lights on...


----------



## Drac (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm so there!


----------



## Kreth (Mar 3, 2009)

This looks interesting. It's weird seeing Elias Koteas play old men (as here and _The Greatest Game Ever Played_). I remember him from the TMNT movie...


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 3, 2009)

It's based on a true story. I've saw "A Haunting" on the discovery channel (or was it Sci-fi?) about this event ... scary stuff . The oldest teenager ended up being heavily influenced (if not possessed) by the evil that resided in that house. 

There are some who say there aren't things like evil spirits. Having personally experienced one... I can say that there are. What this family went through was harrowing. 
Presumably Hollywood will ramp up the chills a bit but knowing that it's true should keep you on the edge of your seat ready to bolt when you think you can't stand it anymore. 

Places like this should be razed to the ground, salted, blessed by a priest and used as a parking lot or something where people won't frequent. 
Some nasty spots here and there around the world. When bad things happen to people and they're not reconciled ... :uhohh:


----------



## seasoned (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 3, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> It's based on a true story. I've saw "A Haunting" on the discovery channel (or was it Sci-fi?) about this event ... scary stuff . The oldest teenager ended up being heavily influenced (if not possessed) by the evil that resided in that house.



I love the "A Haunting" series. I TIVO it.  I don't recall seeing this episode, but I'll have to double check. In any case, the movie looks great.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 3, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> I love the "A Haunting" series. I TIVO it.  I don't recall seeing this episode, but I'll have to double check. In any case, the movie looks great.


*spoiler alert* Turns out that the place the family bought/rented (?) was an old mortuary and that one room was where they kept the bodies and a hideous murder (or two) took place there thus the (angry) spirits and one evil entity resided there. 

The Amityville Horror (which later was shown to be a hoax) had NOTHING on *this* place.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 4, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> *spoiler alert* Turns out that the place the family bought/rented (?) was an old mortuary and that one room was where they kept the bodies and a hideous murder (or two) took place there thus the (angry) spirits and one evil entity resided there.
> 
> The Amityville Horror (which later was shown to be a hoax) had NOTHING on *this* place.



I am soooo gonna have to search for this episode now. I'd like to see it before the movie. I think they do a great job with the series.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 4, 2009)

Looksw like it may be a good one!


----------



## Kreth (Mar 4, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> I am soooo gonna have to search for this episode now. I'd like to see it before the movie. I think they do a great job with the series.


Carol's OP had a link to the documentary online.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2009)

I just watched the Discovery Channel's episode on it last night. Scary!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 4, 2009)

Kreth said:


> Carol's OP had a link to the documentary online.



Thanks J. I missed that. I'll check it out now.


----------



## teekin (Mar 6, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> *I'm so there!*



*Word !!*  :cheers:  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 6, 2009)

*slight derail*



Jade Tigress said:


> I love the "A Haunting" series. I TIVO it.


 
Have you ever watched "Paranormal State?" IMHO it's hands down the best "ghost" show on TV.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 6, 2009)

JBrainard said:


> *slight derail*
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever watched "Paranormal State?" IMHO it's hands down the best "ghost" show on TV.



No, I haven't seen that one but I think I've heard of it. Is that the one where the college students ghost hunt?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 6, 2009)

Have you seen the house?  Ooh, scary, kids (in my best Count Floyd voice).

208 Meriden Avenue in Southington, Connecticut

Click on the link, they've got a Google Maps photo of the house.  Somehow nothing like the movie trailer...


----------



## teekin (Mar 6, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> ]I love the "A Haunting" series.[/B] I TIVO it.  I don't recall seeing this episode, but I'll have to double check. In any case, the movie looks great.




If you like that see if you can find " Most Haunted". There are some very interesting episodes and video footage. (This is one of those guilty pleasures)
lori


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 7, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> If you like that see if you can find " Most Haunted". There are some very interesting episodes and video footage. (This is one of those guilty pleasures)
> lori



I think I've seen that several times...on the travel channel? If so, it's pretty cool.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 7, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Have you seen the house?  Ooh, scary, kids (in my best Count Floyd voice).
> 
> 208 Meriden Avenue in Southington, Connecticut
> 
> Click on the link, they've got a Google Maps photo of the house.  Somehow nothing like the movie trailer...


They probably can't film in the original house due to legal issues and the possiblity that the spirits are still there... that'd muck up the works now wouldn't it? Just like that 3 men and a Baby where the little girl shows up on one scene and is gone the next.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 27, 2009)

I saw it....This is my opinion:

The main guy(son) is so puny looking. It was funny watching him do 2 situps. 
Father was a terrible actor and his dialogue with the wife is so cardboard.
The movie shows ghosts real fast that to me it gets boring and I want the movie to hurry up.

The plot to me anyway does not make much sense and the story seems like the Amityviller horror meets the exocist meets the lifetime channel.

The special effect were ok but I felt like it was some rip off of some Japanese horror movie.

The ending left me wondering how much of this is really true and so that cures cancer(if you watch it you will know what I mean)


----------

